# Enlarged belly??



## KrystalMarie (Jun 8, 2011)

So I finally got the mother to sit still to feed them. They all are doing good now, but one who has and EXTREMLY enlagred belly. It's not from it eating to much because they all ate the same amout of time and well the others just aren't that big. I'm pretty sure his belly has been this big since I found them in the nest box. Is there anything I can do to relieve the pressure on his belly? I have called every vet around where I live and they dont deal with rabbits.. What can I do??


----------



## hoodat (Jun 8, 2011)

Does it seem to be acting normally? If it isn't just sitting and not moving around I wouldn't worry too much about it. When a kit is that young doctoring usually does more harm than good.


----------



## dewey (Jun 8, 2011)

Agreeing that intervention with the very young is usually a no win situation...nature will usually take its course despite our best efforts.

Does the belly go down between feedings?   Some are hardier nursers than others so it's not uncommon to have 1 or 2 with bigger bellies...they get the best producing teats and so get more milk in the same amount of time.


----------



## KrystalMarie (Jun 9, 2011)

Sadly it died sometime last night.
When I first got home and looked at it yesterday there was some kinda of white goo coming out of its bottom. He moved around a lot more than the others and it almost looked like he couldn't breathe.
I only have three kits left. Two look very healthy and fat, we have one runt who I'm giving special eeding with its mother


----------

